
Vote Today on Senate H-1B Bill - griff1986
https://twitter.com/CIS_org/status/1174448083444350977
======
umvi
> It eliminates the per-country cap, which meters issuance of green cards so
> that they are distributed to applicants from all countries

I'm not an especially pro-diversity person, but won't this just mean Indians
will get 99% of green cards with immigrants from all other countries fighting
over the remaining 1%? I don't know if that's a good thing necessarily, change
my view.

This perception is just based on my own company, in which I (an American) seem
to be in a _tiny_ minority compared to Indian H1-Bs.

~~~
sinatra
The problem is how we define diversity. People from Luxembourg, Switzerland,
and Monaco are considered different from each other. But people from Punjab,
Kerala, and Assam are not. I’ll argue that people from the latter group of
states from India are as diverse as people from the former group of countries
from Europe. And because those Indian states have bigger populations than many
countries, obviously those states will produce more talented people whom we’d
want to keep in USA. For reference, one state in India, Uttar Pradesh, has a
population of 200m.

~~~
hummerbliss
Very well put.

------
longstation
For both H.R.1044 and S.386, if they pass, people not born in India will wait
for years before getting the green card. For example, currently, people born
in China (note, it matters only where you born, not what citizenship you
currently hold), would wait about 4 years to get green card (after they start
the process), but once one of these bills passes, they would have to wait for
10 years to get it.

You would probably say they have a grace period, but unfortunately it only
"protects" people born in the country that currently doesn't not exceed the
per country limit. People from Philippines, China, etc will get the impact
almost immediately. To make this really fair, we need to create extra quota
for people born in India, not grabbing quota from other countries. (But I
guess this will diminish the chance of this bill getting passed so they choose
to hurt others, which from the perspective of people born in India, I totally
understand, but I feel sad that I and other people not from India will get
hurt inevitably once this bill passes).

[edited for typos]

~~~
dilippkumar
> For both H.R.1044 and S.386, if they pass, people not born in India will
> wait for years before getting the green card.

Not true. Anyone who doesn’t have an i140 with a priority date of 2012 or so
will have to wait years for a green card. Including people born in India.

If you were born anywhere in the world, and applied for a green card in the
next month, your wait time would not be different- Indian or not.

------
chown
As an immigrant myself I don't support this bill as this means we will have
more green card holders from just two countries, India and China, and hence
less diversity.

~~~
longstation
Also add to your comment, every time this bill comes up in the news, it says
people from India and China will benefit from it. But the reality is, only
people from India will so because currently the wait time for people born in
China is about 4 years, after the bill, for the next 10 years, no GC will be
given to people born in China because the long waitlist from India.

In fact, no one from China I know supports this bill.

~~~
longstation
Why downvote? I am stating the fact. We are discussing the issue, and you
should not downvote just because that person is potentially against your
interest.

~~~
sieabahlpark
HN will become the next Reddit with vote manipulation. Even when it's
absolutely clear this has major flaws.

~~~
longstation
Yes, and even the "why downvote" comment got yet another downvote.

------
tsycho
All of you who are commenting on how it's unfair that this bill will mean most
green cards over the next few years will go to Indians, how is it fair that
Indians currently have an 50+ year queue for a green card? As a personal
anecdote, one of my reports (at a FAANG company) has a double Masters (CS and
Math) from a top 5 US school, and is a star performer, and without this bill,
he has no hope of getting a green card during his working lifetime. He says
that he will leave the US if the situation doesn't change in the next few
years.

~~~
sieabahlpark
If you want an anecdote I've met multiple indians who have masters in the US
who can't conceive of solutions themselves. They can't figure out "if"
statements or solve logic problems that are trivial that I'd expect a freshman
in college to solve.

Don't be fooled by that the people around you are the majority who get the
green cards or visas. It's actually quite a weak argument all together. Same
as this one.

~~~
sv_h1b
And so the system will filter and reject them. Unless you believe everything
is Office Space?

~~~
sieabahlpark
On paper they look great, they passed interviews because they mastered how to
answer questions in interviews. It's not as black and white as you seem to
believe.

------
winkeyless
This Bill could get unanimous consent this week again. S386 will boost fraud
Indian IT outsourcing companies and give green cards to Indian workers. Green
card applicants from other countries will be blocked for 10 years including
British, Chinese, Iranian, Korean, Russian and etc. American workers will
suffer too from lower wages and lack of workspace diversity. See #S386 on
Twitter. Such a consequential bill should not be passed without public
hearing.

------
throwaway123x2
I don't understand how this would go through with unanimous consent. Diversity
is the lifeblood of America. We don't want immigrants that are proportional to
the rest of the world's population - we want the different ideas and ways of
thinking from all over the world.

The other day, I was at a table with a white American, a Tunisian, an Omani, a
Turk and an Indonesian, and it was some of the best conversation I've had in a
while. All besides me (an immigrant) and the American were the children of
immigrants.

------
marcinzm
Anyone have a TLDR summary of the bill?

From the twitter posts, seems like it removes the per-nation cap on Green
cards. Is there an overall cap on green cards across nations? In other words
does the pain just get spread onto everyone or does it actually improve
things?

